# Brush for Boxer...



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi what kind of brush should I use on Sofi. She sheds alot and I got a rubber brush thing that a groomer at pet smart recomended but it does nothing to get the loose hair off.

Amanda


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

After some anguish, I bit the bullet, pulled out the debit card and bought a Furminator. (We're talking around $50-$60 for the big one.)

It's not magic, but it is very efficient at removing loose fur without just spreading it all over the house.

I would expect Sofi's coat is not all that different from Esther's. When Molly's adult double-coat comes in, I'll probably use a short-tooth undercoat rake. That does a great job of getting out that loose undercoat, but it also makes a huge mess. I used to mist my lab before using it indoors (in the winter) because, otherwise, the static would cause the fur to jump off the brush and just stick to his coat - even with a humidifier running.


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

When I have some extra money I want to buy a Furminator. But for right now I just use a shedding blade, they're about ten dollars and mine works pretty good.


----------



## darlin (Jun 18, 2007)

i have a boxer and a variety of brushes but nothing that took off that little loose hair and i was finding it everywhere. one time i couldn't find his brush so i used this lint brush that is sticky and you peel off the section you use and there is more under it. it worked perfect. all the dust and hair gone. it cost like 2.99 at the store and the refills are about the same price. i just keep it on the shelf by the back door and use it everyday. i still brush him but that's because he loves to be brushed. it works on all my short hair dogs but not my pommy.


----------



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

I put a bid in on Ebay for the Furminator and I also really like the idea of the sticky thing I have one of those already for my clothes can use it on him to. Thanks you guys for the ideas.  

Amanda


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

Chicalen1 said:


> I put a bid in on Ebay for the Furminator and I also really like the idea of the sticky thing I have one of those already for my clothes can use it on him to. Thanks you guys for the ideas.
> 
> Amanda



i use the furminator ever day at work and i love it! however, i don't think it's the right brush for a boxer. yes she sheds a lot, but she doesn't really have an undercoat like, say, a lab. that'd be like me trying to use it on my dane, it wouldn't really work. before you spend the money on one, i suggest going to a grooming salon and asking if you can use theirs on your dog to try it out before you buy it. 

a rubber curry is what i use on boxers. i'm assuming that's what the people at petsmart suggested for you though.


----------



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi I got a mit that is suspose to get the hair off it works to loosen the hair and gets some off then after the hair is loose I roll a lint remover over her body this seems to help so far and she really seems to like the way the mitt feels.

Amanda


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, I use a hound glove too for my boxer and other short hair dogs. I just rub like crazy in all directions ( good for circulation and a great masage for them too)
The furminator works wonders on the cats , my border collie and my rott/shep but does diddly for the others.
Never thought of a lint roller, great idea!


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

You can also use a stone aka pumice stone. Or go to the horse supply place and ask for a Bot block. If you want her to shine, go to Sally's beauty supply and spend $5.00 and get a boar hair brush. 100 strokes a day really puts the shine on.


----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2007)

A furminator can be used on a boxer, but it's not necessary. Get a zoom groom. That's usually all I need for a really short coated breed like this and they're cheap. 

Wimble Woof, if you really want to get to the undercoat of your border collie, you should use a heavy duty rake. You won't find it in Petsmart, so go to a salon and ask the groomers for a grooming supplies magazine and order one. They're around $12 and do 10x more than a furminator.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I could see a furminator brush irritating the skin of a short haired dog like a boxer; they don't have an undercoat, so you are essentially going to be brushing their topcoat and skin...I wouldn't recommend a Furminator for Sophi, becuase she could wind up with some serious dry irritated skin. 

I don't really like the shedding mitts; they never fit my hand well enough...Lol. If you can find a rubber curry of some type; one with shorter 'bristles' suitable for a short haired dog like her. Rubber currys work great, it's just a matter of finding the right one.


----------

